# salt / sand mix price?



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

What are people paying per yard for salt sand mix? I have 90% sand 10% salt mix and have been selling it to a couple of landscapers and wonder what other people are paying for it per yard loaded into your truck? Thanks , doug


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Three years ago, I paid $40/ton for about the same mix.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

$50 per ton for 80% sand 20% salt


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you guys for the quick response. I will have to convert that to yards , but that givess me a idea of what the going rate is. Thanks, doug


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

DugHD;350685 said:


> Thank you guys for the quick response. I will have to convert that to yards , but that givess me a idea of what the going rate is. Thanks, doug


Your sand will weigh approx 3,000 pounds per yard. When I think about it, $40 was for a yard, not a ton.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

OK Mick, I was almost going to ask if you guys were sure your buying it in tons. That makes it easy . I think i will charge these guys $40. per yard . Thanks again. doug


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

Iam sure it depends on your area in the region but we pay $39.00 a Ton delivered of straight salt no sand. I would think straight salt would be worth more than a mix since sand here is $4a ton.
Jason


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Thats a steal on salt, It costs me about $90. per ton to buy it here in 14yard loads and truck to shop.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Mick;350450 said:


> Three years ago, I paid $40/ton for about the same mix.


Woah! A few years ago I know a place selling rock salt for $46.00 per ton.

I've seen sand / salt mixed prices for down to $18.00 per ton.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Winter Land Man;351757 said:


> Woah! A few years ago I know a place selling rock salt for $46.00 per ton.
> 
> I've seen sand / salt mixed prices for down to $18.00 per ton.


I know it varies wildly by region. On the dock about 50 miles from me, salt was $60 a ton or yard ( I think it was sold by the ton, but forget for sure). Sand was and still is $7 a yard from the pit just up the road.

$18 a ton for a mix? That would still be about $25/yard.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Mick;351867 said:


> I know it varies wildly by region. On the dock about 50 miles from me, salt was $60 a ton or yard ( I think it was sold by the ton, but forget for sure). Sand was and still is $7 a yard from the pit just up the road.
> 
> $18 a ton for a mix? That would still be about $25/yard.


Yeah. A guy used to have a train come up loaded with salt and he'd have sand and mixed it. He decided to go into another business. He was the one who charged $18.00 for a mix. I use only sand now.


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

I get it for $18.50/yard 90%/10% IIRC.
The same owners have two other pits that are $16.50/yard and $20/yard.


----------



## zippy3497 (Dec 29, 2006)

Have to keep that stuff really dry or look out.......... BIG blob:realmad:


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

only place I could even find it around here gets $55 yard for a 4:1 mix. but that is a retail price from a big landscape supply company. I'm sure if I could find a pit that sells it I could get it cheaper, but they might not want to sell small quantities, and I don't want to store it.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been selling a little and have been selling it 1 or 2 yards at a time. I decided to charge $35yd.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Stuff I bought last time was too fine, found some today at a big commercial pit operation, cost $37 a ton. This stuff is much better, a little less fine so you can actually see it hit the ground. Only problem is it's too wet from being uncovered, so if I fill my sander to the top it packs and won't work. Had to shovel it out all the way, finally got it working now I'm only filling it halfway. Got 1.4 ton today, scaled at just shy of 12,000 lbs. Truck handled it very well.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

I got a price of $25.50 per ton, not sure what the mix is. I am getting a load tomorrow morning. I know Lowes is selling 50# bags of salt for under $5 here, it sure beats paying $20 for bagged ice melt. I now only use ice melt when needed.


----------

